# pants for tweed jacket



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

Tweed sportcoats seem quite popular on this forum. I like the look myself. I am wondering 2 things. 1) what type of trousers do you wear with a tweed sportcoat, and 2) is a tweed sportcoat strictly winter wear? Thanks


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Khakis and cords.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

jeans, chinos of earthy colors, dark shades of flannels, moleskin trousers, cords of all colors (brighter the better!)

yea, strict winter wear.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Tweeds really go w/ just about any kind of pants, Fall & Winter is when I wear my tweeds.

Brian


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Calvary Twills are the preferred look with Tweed Sport Coats. O'Connel's has them at 225.00, they are awesome. Also Majer flannels are nice as are Corbin from most Trad Shops around the country. Majer and Corbin are seldom mentioned in this Trad forum yet they are bastions within the Trad arena. There is a big world of Trad beyond Brooks and J. Press, yes Virginia there is.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I wear my tweed jackets with just about anything; jeans, khakis, or wool. Unless it is really cold out I wear them regularly with jeans for daily casual wear in lieu of a light weight jacket. It isn't uncommon for me to have the same tweed jacket on one day with jeans and sneakers, and then again the next day with wool pants and a tie. Tweed will work with just about anything.

Cruiser


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I usually wear mine with olive khakis. Black and white tweed dithers out to look a bit gray, which goes with just about any color, as does black or white


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

SCsailor said:


> Tweed sportcoats seem quite popular on this forum. I like the look myself. I am wondering 2 things. 1) what type of trousers do you wear with a tweed sportcoat, and 2) is a tweed sportcoat strictly winter wear? Thanks


My only one at the moment's a lighter coloured tweed; I always try to keep the trousers a shade lighter than the jacket. Khakis/chinos/cords always work well. Darker coloured tweed is much more versatile and great with jeans too.
I've worn mine on cooler days in the summer (and we've had a few), why not?


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

All the trousers suggested will go. Yet one that looks the best (in my opinon) is Cavalry Twill. They last and always look well. You might want to try My Tailor and I think they have two weights. The cost is around $300. Corbin & Mieger are also great slacks.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

oxford said:


> Calvary Twills are the preferred look with Tweed Sport Coats. O'Connel's has them at 225.00, they are awesome. Also Majer flannels are nice as are Corbin from most Trad Shops around the country. Majer and Corbin are seldom mentioned in this Trad forum yet they are bastions within the Trad arena. There is a big world of Trad beyond Brooks and J. Press, yes Virginia there is.


I have yet to come across Majer, but I agree concerning Corbin, great trousers.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

1 Foggy gray flannels
2 Gab, Cav, Whipcord or Covert twill in a military tan or olive-tan
3 A different tweed in a different color
4 6 wale corduroy
5 Khaki chino
6 Orange moleskin


----------

